# Source check - 7Lab pharm



## bryanbeast (Mar 29, 2019)

Hey guys! Does any one has used products from 7Lab pharm? I am trying to get a package of Testo-E there. Is it legit?? Thanks!!


----------



## snake (Mar 29, 2019)

Um.. Welcome to UG. Post up and make friends.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 29, 2019)

WOW!

10 char.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2019)

Never heard of them


----------



## Spongy (Mar 29, 2019)

Not familiar.  Let us know your thoughts if you try it.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 29, 2019)

That sounds like drugs, and drugs are bad, mmmkmkaaaayyyyy


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 29, 2019)

Momma always told me not to talk to strangers.


----------



## Michae 7777 (Jul 5, 2019)

Has anyone heard of testo 500 from british dispensary.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 5, 2019)

Michae 7777 said:


> View attachment 8046
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that 500mg/ml? have fun with that!


----------



## bigdog (Jul 5, 2019)

never heard of them but if its 500mg/ml I bet the PIP is brutal! oh and welcome aboard!


----------



## Michae 7777 (Jul 5, 2019)

yes its 500mg/ml.i was wondering if it was legit or not


----------



## Trump (Jul 5, 2019)

Only way to know is to try it


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 6, 2019)

**** all that.


----------

